# First Guns



## jhudock (Sep 8, 2011)

My wife and I have recently decided to get into shooting. We've been talking about it for 10+ years, but have been deterred by NY states permit laws, but have finally decided to take the plunge.

One of the strangest parts of the very byzantine NY (Westchester specifically) is that you are required to buy a gun before your permit application, which then sits with the dealer until your permit is approved. Since it will be paid for up-front and sit with the dealer for 6+ months I wanted something relatively inexpensive, so I've decided to go with a Ruger MkIII .22 after reading these and other forums for a couple of months, both for cost and ease of use/fun aspects.

Once we get our permit I intend to immediately add a 9mm and a revolver, probably .357 so I can shoot .38 at the range.

I've read lots of forum posts, online reviews, watched numerous Youtube reviews and have come to the following conclusions.

Currently the 9mm I've narrowed down to (in approximate order):

Glock 17, Sig P226, HK P30, Walther P99.

For the revolver, I'm down to:

S&W 627, S&W Model 60 and though not .357, I really like the S&W 629, especially in the Pro line, although its pretty pricey.

Opinions? Suggestions? 

We are not experienced shooters, gun use will be primarily target/sport, but HD as well. 

Price is not a major consideration, but it still is one. That's why I'm thinking the HK and the S&W 629 might be good 2nd 9mm/revolvers after we're more experienced, before spending up. I'm also aware that a gun that I like (I'm 6'3, big guy) may not be right for my wife. Unfortunately there are very few places in NY to go try pistols in your hand (in fact its illegal without a permit). We might take a trip to PA and try to hold some there.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon..... have a seat, feel free to browse , someone will be along shortly to recommend the right glock for you


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Please ignore Ted. His schizophrenia must be causing his jackass personality to be on duty today. Seems like some days are better than others for him. All brands you have mentioned have very good reputations. More knowledge, experience and informed opinions will be along to assist you soon with hardware decisions. Seems like your headed in the right general direction. Please don't forget to seek some professional instruction from a reputable firearms instructor. Building a proper foundation of knowledge, techniques and mindset (the software) will benefit you and your wife greatly in the long run.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SMann said:


> Please ignore Ted. His schizophrenia must be causing his jackass personality to be on duty today. Seems like some days are better than others for him.


+ 1


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> welcome from southern oregon..... have a seat, feel free to browse , someone will be along shortly to recommend the right glock for you


 Hi my name is Peggy. lol.... You got that one right big time Ted


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome from Jacksonville Florida.
Best way is if you have a range that rents out pistols. So you know what works the best for you.
Look here and see if there is a club to help you:smt033

Find NRA Near You


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Cat gave you good advice. When I came back to shooting after many years, I started off with a Glock 17 and a Sig P220. Really like them both, but I'm also looking forward to adding a P226 to my little collection. This is really sort of an addiction, when you think about it.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sig 226*

I own a Glock 26 and a P226 sig. Both are 9mm and I like each. However the Sig is more fun to shoot. Less recoil, and very accurate, and both are reliable. You may just have to buy many, as we all do, and have fun with it. Good Luck.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would personally go with the Glock 19, and the Smith & Wesson model 60. JMHO.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

In all fairness everything you listed would serve you very well. With that being said I prefer the Sig P226 over the Glock 19. Having owned both I find the Sig to be a more comfortable gun to shoot and just ever so slightly more reliable. In 3000+ rounds I have had less than 5 fail to feeds and they were all from a box of OLD ammo that was given to me. Unknown brand, age, weight etc. It has never failed with name brand ammo or even decent reloads. The G19 wasn't bad but it would fail every couple of hundred rounds and caused hand and arm pain after 100 rounds or so. I attributed this to the grip angle that never really fit me. 

As for .357's Again all listed will serve you well. When I decided to buy my last wheel gun I looked around and decided on the Ruger GP100 with the 6 in barrel. It was some $300 less than the closest S&W and felt better in my hand. I picked one up locally for $500 new so it was a great deal. The GP100 feels like it will last forever.


----------

